# ALASKAN COHO (silver) SALMON



## alaskanbear (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, they're heeeere  first silvers of the year!!








10 and this is only a begining I hope!!







Filleted and ready for my dry brine







6 hours to go..







I so love smoked fresh salmon..







Stay tuned for more..

Rich


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!

 Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG!!!

I never saw anybody keep coming up with such beautiful Salmon before-----& All kinds!!!

Thanks Brother Bear!!!!

Bear


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Brother, those look great!


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 3, 2011)

Again?

TJ


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate you..........Just kidding !


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2011)

Just teasing us again?  Man, that looks great.  You are a lucky guy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

Only get farmed salmon down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





so you can imagine the difference,ours is more like a steelhead farmed in Tasmania. The colour of the fish you catch is mindblowing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I eat as much as I can get when we come to Canada,developed a love for what the Canadians call Indian candy. Will work out a way to do something with local wild fish sooner or later. You must be a pretty good fisherman to boot.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome Rich!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 4, 2011)

Rich, you are a mean bear.  These poor guys down here in the lower 48 haven't been exposed to such salmon goodness until you showed up.  Why, I do believe some of them are into Salmon Overload.  If you don't have your Guide Ticket yet, you ought to get it because I think there's going to be a rush of SMF'ers heading up to Willow to detox over some beautiful red meat.


----------



## alelover (Aug 4, 2011)

Got to love Alaska. You know you're making every one in the lower 48 jealous Rich..


----------



## bilder (Aug 4, 2011)

Where did you catch those? 

We are still working on the reds from dip netting this year.  55 fish in one tide!  Took longer to clean them than it did to catch them.

Got a bunch canned and vac packed, still pulling them out of the freezer to smoke up on my days off. 

Now to get some silvers to add to the stash and we will be set for the year.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 4, 2011)

I miss being on the coast and catching salmon. All we have is lil ol stinky trout here in MT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We caught a bunch last weekend and I did a dry brine on them also, they turned out really good.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 4, 2011)

Well got up extra early to finish air dry and to start up the smoker.



















Got to love the AMZNP Smoker!!







The start of TBS..(0430)







Well both smokers going well and started--time to wait for the goods..

Will be back laters with the finals!!

Thanks for looking,

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

All I can say is---------------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

And------------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 4, 2011)

So do you smoke with no heat then???? I smoked my trout with my GOSM set on low (about 130*) until my AMNS ran out of dust. I would say about 6 hours, I really didn't pay attention to time.

Looks amazing!


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

The offer for adoption is still there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your gazebo is looking good.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, the finished product, so so very worth while time spent..





































Hope you all enjoy.  I KNOW i will  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich


----------



## venture (Aug 5, 2011)

Sheer elegance!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

Unbelievable !!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

I just chewed a hole in my monitor......


----------



## chef michael (Aug 7, 2011)

Rich,

I live in Bellingham, Washington and catch my share of Kings, Coho and Halis as well. I just got a smoker of my own. I love the look of what you did to smoke your salmon. Can you or rather would you be willing to share the process you go through to prep and then smoke yours. I guess I'm asking for your recipe, the temp you smoke 'em and length of time. If its a family secret I will understand. Either way thanks. Your salmon looks great, brother.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

Chef.

No problem.

First filleted to desired width and thickness with skin removed. This recipe is for 10-12 fillets of silvers/reds (4-5) fish.

4 lbs light brown sugar

2 cups pickling/canning salt

1 cup onion powder

1 cup garlic powder

1/2 cup ground black pepper

1/2 ground cinnamon (optional)

Mix well in a large mixing bowl

Place fish in a large tub and sprinkle dry mixture over fish and thoroughly mix throughout.

Let sit for two hours and remix from bottom to top and allow to sit for another 4 hours (6 hours total)

Pull, rinse well and pat dry and place on wire racks used for or in your smoker. Let air dry for 12-14 hours or 8-10 with a fan blowing across them.

I smoke mine at 110-115 for 10-14 hours then at 160 to 180 for the next 2 hours or until desired [texture] is obtained.

Let cool for 1 hour then pack or vacuum seal.

You can add mayple syrup or additional sugar for sweeter salmon at the two hour brine mix.

I use hickory and apple mix for the pellets and/or dust.  Slight fine mix spray of apple juice at various times during the smoking process.

Hope this is helpful and keep me posted on your results.  Always enjoy sharing with fellow members that have an appreciation of good smoked items.

Rich


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 7, 2011)

One question...

>>>Place fish in a large tub and sprinkle dry mixture over fish and thoroughly mix throughout.

>>>Let sit for two hours and remix from bottom to top and allow to sit for another 4 hours (6 hours total)  

Do you let them sit at room temp or in the fridge??

  Thanks

  Craig


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

I leave them outside in my screen room where, here in Alaska, its about 45-50 at night.  any colder, it lengthens the time needed to get a good curing/brine.  Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks!!

  It does help.

I subscribed to this thread for several reasons.

I want to do this.

The woman swoons looking at the pictures and sez..."I hope you do this soon"...

I will have to figure how much fridge time...It doesn't get below fifty here much.

The sacrifices I make to live near the beach...

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 7, 2011)

Craig,

I would add 2 more hours to the brine time inside a refer and let come to room temp naturally then remove and rinse--should give you a perfect match.

Rich


----------



## chef michael (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay Rich,

I am about to start this recipe. I was given a filet of marbled King salmon by a buddy who just returned from fishing off the west coast of Vancouver Island in Canada, a place he and I will be fishing together next week and always come home with our limits of Kings, Cohos and halis. I'm planing to do a lot of smoking of that fish I bring home. I'll let you know how this first batch turns out. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## fishhunter (Sep 12, 2011)

Tried your recipe over the weekend on some salmon we caught down here in the San Juans. BIG THUMBS UP.

Thanks Alaskan Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 23, 2011)

my pleasure sir, so glad you liked.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, I bet you will enjoy those little nummies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Do you create a Pellicle on them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , sweet, and how long and what temp.(cold?). I know you said with the AMNS,but maybe some heat ,too.

Just wondering.................


----------

